# Body kits of any type



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Does anyone know where to find decent body add on's of any type for the b-13? Everything i see is for the new Spec's and nothing for the older sentra's. I am interested in buying some add ons to dress it up. ANy info would be good. thanks.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

This is probably you're best source or list:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november99/aeroduo.shtml

I'm in the market for a Sunny Bumper/Kit myself but I'm wondering if anyone in the US or Canada resells them.
I'd say search the forums for more information.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I like the Xenon kit myself, it is real clean looking.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

try a search. there's a bunch of threads about b13 body kits.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

open your eyes and see what you might find
if sno found them then you can too no offense to sno


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

SentraDragon said:


> *I like the Xenon kit myself, it is real clean looking. *


 Ditto, the $tillen looks good too...


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Stillen's fine, but their all so over priced. I like the sleek sleeper look myself on any vehicles


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

babyjbrooks said:


> *no offense to sno *


none taken :cheers:


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Alright, here's my input on body kits.

Stillen makes a great all around body kit for the B13. It's not fancy which I like because the B13 is boxy, so their kit looks good. The only down side is that it will cost you.

I plan to get a Xenon front bumper on my car with no sideskirts or rear bumper. The Xenon lokks good like the Stillen but its more fancy looking than Stillens kit. The stillen bubper looks much like the Xenon bumper except the Stillen has an extra slot and hangs lower.

If you want to know why I only want to get a front bumper is because I always go camping in hilly terrain and can't afford risking scratched ground effects. The Sentra looks really good with the Xenon front bumper because it looks like stock yet better, so it doesn't appear that i'm going for ground effects I think.

I always try to maintain the sleeper look. It totaly gets the other racer off guard. Surprise I win! HAHA!


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for your replys, i think i am gonna go with Stillen, they have the best looking kits, not to bold, yet have a better look then stock.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys.

In Canada yhe Stillen cost almost $100 less than the Xenon.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

*SentraBoy*, where too?
Is there an online site you know of? I'd like to have something a little different on my car since I need to replace the bumper anyway from an accident. My brother bought an OE bumper, since he was the one that damaged the original, although I never put it on yet. You wouldn't know if or where you can get a Sunny bumper in Canada would you? Any help would be appreciative. 

- Greg


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey 95 SentraB13

The Stillen kit is just a lip...You have to install it on the original bumper. I found it for $399 cdn and the Xenon is about $500.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

SentraBoy, The stillen is a add on to the original? I didnt know if i got that correct?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, it goes over the top of the oem bumper.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

WTF, well i dont think i will buy the stillen, it looks sweet, kinda nice and lean but not for that [price when its a add on. thanks


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I know that no one likes fiberglass but the Nissan Motorsports front bumper looks pretty cool. I have called to price it and You will have to have it re-moulded for your application since they no longer stock it and then since it is made for a GT4 tube frame race car, you will have to have custom mounts attached by a professional shop. I called and the Bumper itself is only like 289.00 dollars not including shipping. All other mounting cost determined by your local body shops. Remember this is going to give you the front cover only but it is the GT4 race car look. AWESOME!!!


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

try this site www.versusmotorsports.com or www.asylumms.com


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

HatEnFATE, Do you have any pics? Or something i can look at closely related?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

no offense. But you guys are lame. If you are going with a body kit, go with something worth doing. Aero Duo is awesome and so is the Stillen. The Xenon and Erebuni kits suck. And that god awful wide body kit is hideous. LOL, Wait till you see my shit, if only you guys knew how great these cars can look.....Especially with headlight and taillight conversions  cuz thats what I got


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

well let's see some pics of your car then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

You will. You doubt, but its okay, I don't need your approval.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Nismo, talk the talk, walk the walk. You wouldnt get the approval anyhow. Pictures talk, B.S. walks


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

*bodykits*

try this site www.streetweaponkits.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Oh Gump. You are just so cool. Forgive me for ever trying to be cool like you. LOL. I am not BSing and I could care less what you people think. I was only trying to give my opinion and everybody is all like "LET'S SEE SOME PICS!!". I will get you some pics as soon as I pick my car up from the body shop on Friday. Damn.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Dont be a hater. i just wanna see your ride thats all. But thanks for the flattering remarks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

lol, you're welcome  I not hating, I just am used to people relying nastily to my posts, not that you did. Its all good.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

well do we have any pics of your car yet???????


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

OMG, read my fucking posts, I said I don't pick it up until Friday. Good lord, some people need to mind their business.


----------

